# Help with an Unfriendly Hedgehog



## reneer (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello, we just adopted a two year old male hedgy who is pretty unfriendly. He puffs up and grunts every time I pick up, touch, or move him. I took him out last night for about 45 minutes and let him just sit on me and walk around a bit. He will not let me touch him with out puffing up, and even if I move while he is on my lap, even a little bit he rolls up and puffs up his quills. We have another who is very sweet so we know how to handle them (they do not live together) He walked up my sweater to my hand last night, I stayed completely still...and lightly bit me. I am looking for advice on how to tame this little guy, and whether or not it is even possible at this age. Thank you.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm recomend patience. Give a search around on here about bringing home a hedgie. A lot of the same techniques can be used with a rescue, it just might take a bit more time (ie. tshirt that smells like you in the cage, avoid gloves, snuggle blanket/times, etc)


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Silvercat hit the nail on the head, give it time, especially if its only been a short period since you got him. Hedgehogs are not fans of having their environment changed, and I've always assumed its worse when they're older, compared to a baby who is experiencing new things. Just keep handling him, when you have him out, provide a place for him to hide and snuggle in (like covering him with a blanket), and spend time each night with him. He's got to build a trust with you like any hog, but again I think the age plays a factor in older hogs.

My Loki was 2 years old when he came to me (approaching the 1 year mark) and he has JUST started to come out in the light to get his chicken at night. He's a very skiddish and shy boy, but as time goes on, I've noticed small changes.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

puffers is right: keep handling & make sure your guy feels safe.

Snarf is verrrrry shy and easily startled. I don't think he was handled at all before I came along. Three months later, he will sleep on one of my hands while I pet him. He readily falls asleep on my lap/chest. When I reach into his bag to take him out, he steps on my hand and relaxes his quills.

Snarf's first two months with us (he was 1.5 yrs when we got him) were spent in his hedgie bag on my lap. I didn't even attempt to pick him up barehanded: I figured why bother? He's obviously scared and will crawl straight back into the bag the first chance he gets. 

I had him on my lap a LOT! Two to three times a day for 30-60 minutes. I also started doing 'walk-by rubs' - while he was in his bag in his cage, I would talk to him, then pet his butt through the bag until he relaxed. Slowly, I started reaching into the bag and touching his quills.

My advice...as silvercat said: patience...and slowly and methodically push him a bit to accept a little more...handle him a lot without forcing him to be awake...don't return him to his cage while he's huffing - you don't want him to make the connection that huffing equals I get to go back in my cage. I just stand over his cage and ignore his huffing and pokey little quills and pet them anyway until he relaxes a bit, THEN I return him to his cage.

Just be patient...plan everything...expect nothing.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

I agree with everyone who posted before me! The best thing is patience, because all hedgies take a different amount of time warming up to their new owners. Especially hedgies that haven't been handled much before. And considering he's an older hedgie, it may take a bit longer too. Other than that, all the tips and tricks listed above totally work, but with some patience.  

I hope everything works out for you and hedgie!


----------



## reneer (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I was able to get him to fall asleep on my lap earlier, although he doesnt like it when I move, lol. I will keep working with him at least twice daily.


----------

